# Escape from Tarkov - Mitspieler gesucht



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2019)

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,

ich spiele ab und zu mal etwas EFT, aber würde gerne mit mehreren Leuten zocken. Falls jemand mal zwischendurch Zeit und Lust hat ein paar Runden auf SCAV und PMC jagt zu gehen, dann könnt ihr gerne hier oder mich anschreiben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und schönes Wochenende allen.


----------



## Aerni (27. April 2019)

den pay2win müll spielt echt wer ernsthaft?


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2019)

Inwiefern soll das Spiel denn Pay2Win sein?


----------



## sinchilla (27. April 2019)

> . den pay2win müll spielt echt wer ernsthaft?


 Made my day. Ich bastel mir demnächst nen neuen Spielerechner zusammen. Dann bin ich gern dabei, hab schon hunderte Stunden in diesem geilen Game verbracht.


----------



## Elistaer (27. April 2019)

Aerni schrieb:


> den pay2win müll spielt echt wer ernsthaft?


Was ist daran p2win?
Außer einem großen stash der nur erfahrenen Spielern was bringt (quest itema) gibt es rein gar keine Vorteile mit echt Geld in Form von Ausrüstung. 

Ich spiele es noch Aber eher selten über Discord mit ein paar man, rein von der Größe findet man da aber immer jemanden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

